# nutch installation problem



## galactus911 (Apr 15, 2012)

hello guys i am new to this linux environment.I am trying to install nutch 1.4 on my system,but when i try to inject seed urls to my crawldb folder using d command 
"bin/nutch inject crawl/crawldb urls" 
i get d error which says
"bash: bin/nutch: No such file or directory"

pls any help will be appreciated...


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Can you please give us a link to instructions so that we can see what you are working on.


----------



## galactus911 (Apr 15, 2012)

https://sites.google.com/site/profileswapnilkulkarni/tech-talk/howtoinstallnutchandsolronubuntu1004


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

galactus911 said:


> hello guys i am new to this linux environment.I am trying to install nutch 1.4 on my system,but when i try to inject seed urls to my crawldb folder using d command
> "bin/nutch inject crawl/crawldb urls"
> i get d error which says
> "bash: bin/nutch: No such file or directory"
> ...



According to the installation instructions nutch is a symbolic link, linking to apache-nutch-1.1-bin which has been installed in /usr/share

You therefore will get a not found error, but also typing bin/nutch without a leading / will give you same error.

Post the output of the following command:


sudo ls -l /usr/share/nutch

You must also be careful of your typing as omitting a / or . will give an error.
If you installed correctly then:

sudo /usr/share/nutch inject crawl/crawldb urls

may work.


----------



## galactus911 (Apr 15, 2012)

the output for 

sudo ls -l /usr/share/nutch
came as
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2012-04-14 23:15 /usr/share/nutch -> apache-nutch-1.1-bin

and for sudo /usr/share/nutch inject crawl/crawldb urls
came as
sudo: /usr/share/nutch: command not found

and how do i find out if i ve installed nutch correctly??...sorry if its a little dumb..


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Well, you've created the symbolic link, and to be fair I dont think these are the best instructions, but make sure youve followed the instructions and edited
your nutch-site.xml file 

https://sites.google.com/site/profileswapnilkulkarni/tech-talk/howtoinstallnutchandsolronubuntu1004

Then from a terminal type:

cd /usr/share/nutch

Then type the command (without a leading / slash)

bin/nutch inject crawl/crawldb urls

If it fails with acess denied you need to run as sudo:

sudo bin/nutch inject crawl/crawldb urls

If that command works then you can use full path which should be:

sudo /usr/share/nutch/bin/nutch inject crawl/crawldb urls


----------

